# Why is she choking! PLEASE HELP!



## Sophie. (Mar 16, 2009)

For the last two days Kenadie has been making a noise like she is choking.She does this sometimes after drinking or if she gets too puffed out after running for a long time. But for the last few days its almost contant. She keeps doing it and she is getting really stressed out now! She shakes the whole time and makes this weird noise and she just looks so pathetic.
Ive had her in my bedroom for the last two nights so i can comfort her. Its horrible! Ive checked her mouth and i cant see anything so i dont think she has anything stuck but then again im not 100 percent sure. 
she hasnt come out of her bed at all except for bathroom breaks. She doesnt seem weak though. Ive been sitting here for 20 minutes trying to get her to have some more water but she doesnt want any. 
It keeps waking her up at night as well, and when she is asleep it sounds like she is breathing through a blocked nose or something! 
I noticed some jelly-ish stuff coming from her eye a few days ago and ive been wiping her eyes everyday so it doesnt come back. I dont know if its connected.

Can someone please tell me what is going on with her!? Im so worried and im scared to go to sleep incase she starts choking again.

It sounds a bit like a cough and my dad was joking that she sounded like she had a cold because of her eyes and the "coughing".

If it hasnt stopped by tomorrow im taking her to the vets because i dont know what to do when she is so stressed out.

Thanks for reading and please post any help or advice you have! Im so scared for her!

Sophie and Kenadie xo


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

could it be kennel cough?.. my chloe got kennel cough a couple months back and it sounded awful..its like a hacking cough that was really bad at night time. it went away after 3 days.

it sounds like they are trying to get something out of their throat... it sounded like this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN3RpoU0qXw&feature=related

not sure if thats what your baby sounds like.


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

That is what i was thinking, our St. Bernard had it and so have our other dogs, it is a horrible thing for dogs to get but it is like a cold to them.


----------



## Sophie. (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah! OMG! It sounds just like that but quieter! Im taking her to the vets tomorrow! Thankyou so much!


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Could be reverse sneezing, but if it's constant it could be a collapsed trachea. I'd get her in as soon as possible. I hope all is well. Please let us know.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I was thinking reverse sneezing myself. I panicked like mad when I first brought Peek home and thought the worse. If you're not sure, then yes, by all means get it checked out at the vets. Let us know how she does.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sure sounds like reverse sneezing to me. I hope it's not that but kennel cough can be treated as well. The first time a couple of mine did the reverse sneezing, I was on this forum so fast. Good luck and please let us know what happens.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sophie. (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your help guys...but...She stopped! When i got up and took her downstairs to go to the bathroom, i noticed it was really quiet. She hasnt done it all day! Im confused? Does anyone know what that was all about?! Should i take her to the vets or will she be okay?


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Keep watching her, if it looks like she is struggling to breathe, its probably reverse sneezing. What you do is sit her down, take your index and middle knuckles, and run them in a smooth downward motion on her trachea. Put one finger on each side of it. If she stops making the weird noise, it's reverse sneezing and it shouldn't be a huge deal but if you are really concerned, take her to the vet. It could be a collapsing trachea (my dog has that) you can do surgery on that, or just keep pressure off of her throat. 

If it's canine cough, (please people STOP calling it kennel cough, they can catch it anywhere), you can always give her a little bit of benelyn with codeine cough syrup to keep her from doing any damage. Canine cough is like a cold to us, it will run its course and in a few days she'll be over it. Just don't socialize her with other dogs, you don't want her transmitting it to anyone else..

Good luck, and again if you are EVER worried, go to your vet. It's the best possible place you can go for answers!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If it's reverse sneezing, the easiest and fastest way to stop it is to plug the nostrils. It breaks that goose honking cycle and makes them swallow, which stops it. Just put your finger over their nose and push the nostrils all the way closed firmly. It works and it's fast and easy. Rubbing their throat works too, as Tritons mom said.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> If it's reverse sneezing, the easiest and fastest way to stop it is to plug the nostrils. It breaks that goose honking cycle and makes them swallow, which stops it. Just put your finger over their nose and push the nostrils all the way closed firmly. It works and it's fast and easy. Rubbing their throat works too, as Tritons mom said.


I've always been worried about plugging Tritons nose lol. If its a quick method then yeah give that a go too!! I always think it would make him panic more if he can't breathe through his nose..

I like to stick to methods I know, but maybe next time he does that, I'll give it a try.. Be brave


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

It definately sounds like what people call "reverse sneezing", they do it when they have been drinking or when they get excited. Too many people panic and think it is either kennel cough (that is the name what everyone knows it by) or collapsed trachea. 

Plugging the nose really works (you don't actually plug the nostrills) but if you just breifly place your hand over the nostrils for a couple of seconds they should stop doing it, gently rubbing their throats or feeding them a tit bit also works too.

So many new owners don't know about this so I do tell new owners that this could happen and not to worry too much.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Perfectly normanl, most Chi's do it. Just give her throat a rub when she does it as that helps.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Also watch out if it sounds like a cough,as it could also be heart trouble.My old Chi started with a cough when he was young and was diagnosed with heart .Just something to keep in mind.He did fine for another 11 years and died at 17 ,so not a death sentence.


----------



## Sophie. (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks! Next time she has, "An episode" ill plug her nose!


----------

